# After 4 years researching, I found out that Team USA lose is because of NBA referees.



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

NBA referees has never stopped to send the stars to the free throw lines for many times a game. That is why Tim Legler says Wade and LeBron don't want to make the defensive efforts.

This hurts Team USA the most.

International referees refused to do this. If you watch Greece-USA game, you will figure out ............


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: After 4 years researching, I found out that Team USA lose is because of NBA refer*


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: After 4 years researching, I found out that Team USA lose is because of NBA refer*

Ballscientist does research?


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

4 years, no less.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

you started your research even before Dwayne and Lebronze entered the leauge?


----------



## DKaiser (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: After 4 years researching, I found out that Team USA lose is because of NBA refer*

Blaming the refs for Team USA's defeat to Greece? And you know this after 4 years of researching?

This is beautiful! I better send this as a candidate for Jay Leno's "Headlines".


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: After 4 years researching, I found out that Team USA lose is because of NBA refer*

you're better off researching some hooked on phonics classes instead.


----------

